# Amplificador Sigma, esquema y reemplazo de par de salida



## Iván Francisco (Jul 11, 2009)

Hola señores:
He estado buscando por mucho tiempo un circuito de "altísima calidad" tal cual me lo tradujo un vecino de este autor, muy reconocido en el DIYAudio por cierto. 

http://bas.elitesecurity.org/mojiprojekti1.html

Para Buenos Aires, estos transistores son muy comunes y baratos de conseguir (BC556 y MJE340/50) solamente los de salida son harto difíciles de encontrar, seguramente un reemplazo debe de haber, si alguien puede sugerir alguno.
Las especificaciones del autor son las siguientes, aunque estén en otro idioma se entienden perfectamente:

Izlazna snaga-------- 160W RMS/8 oma ; 225W RMS/4 oma
 Muzicka snaga (IHF)- 210W RMS/8 oma ; 300W RMS/4 oma
 Frekventni opseg----  10Hz-105KHz (za pad od -3dB i sa izoblicenjima
                                                                      ispod 0.005%)
 THD------------------ 0.004%  na 100W RMS/8 oma
                                          0.008%  na 180W RMS/8 oma
                                          0.009%  na 240W RMS/4 oma
 TIM------------------- 0.005%  na 140W RMS/8 oma (50Hz/7KHz  4:1)
 Odnos signal/sum---  >100dB  (u odnosu na 100W RMS)
 Slew rate-------------115V/uS
 Damping faktor------->450  na 150W RMS/8 oma

Para conseguir una potencia aproximada de 60w con un solo par a la salida, que tensión de alimentación sería la correcta? +-40V?
Muchas gracias
Iván


----------



## Quercus (Mar 5, 2010)

Sabria alguien decirme si el amplificador al que se refiere este post "sigma" es viable para montarlo o tiene algun inconveniente, aparte de los mosfet de salida que yo aqui si consigo. Se parece a uno de ESP el projecto 101 en su version de alta potencia que esta en esta direccion:

http://sound.whsites.net/project101.htm

adjunto el plano del sigma

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Mar 14, 2010)

Por favor, podria alguien decirme, si en el diseño del pcb en este amplificador (el sigma) habria que asociar termicamente algun "MJE" a los mosfet de potencia.

saludos


----------



## Quercus (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya termine un modulo y funciona a la primera tal como está  en el esquema, la primera impresión es de una calidad de sonido muy alta, cuando lo pruebe más a fondo  subo impresiones.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Mar 26, 2010)

Gracias cacho, , hice este modulo con algunos componentes reciclados y el resto comprados con alguna  que otra dificultad, dos  condensadores styroflex, y algunas resistencias de valores no muy corrientes ,ahora que he visto que funciona, y muy bien,  voy a afinarlo un poco y a pasar los datos a limpio por si  alguien lo quiere.
saludos


----------



## Quercus (Abr 3, 2010)

Todo lo que he comprobado hasta ahora es muy satisfactorio: El amplificador no hace nada de ruido ni al encenderlo ni al apagarlo, pero nada de nada y el ruido de fondo hay que pegar la oreja al altavoz para poder oír algo, a pesar de que tiene resistencias de carbón, que puse para la prueba inicial, con resistencias metalfil ... Lo he tenido varias horas funcionando  y es una pasada lo bien que suena, estoy empezando a pensar que las características que ponía en el primer post, a pesar  de lo optimista que parecen,  son autenticas. Los  MJE no se calientan apenas, los mosfet de potencia les puse un tubo de aluminio para la prueba que la verdad es poco refrigerador y medí  a media potencia 65 grados en el aluminio entre los mosfet,  por lo que le puse un ventilador  y bajo a 29 grados. La bobina de salida la hice con hilo de 2mm porque es el que tenía a mano, con hilo de 1mm no se si irá bien, pero con hilo de 1,5 seguro que sí  y será más pequeña, porque con el de 2mm es bastante grande. Solo falta probar si va bien con mosfet  tipo  irfp240 y irfp9240 yo se que los originales en algunos sitios no se encuentran fácilmente, que es el origen del primer post. Solo me queda la duda que preguntaba en un post anterior, sobre si convendría  asociar térmicamente alguno  de  los MJE a los transistores finales para darle estabilidad, o no hace falta, la verdad,  así funciona bien pero si se puede mejorar…, ya que como dije antes los MJE  se calientan poco, unos 29 grados a media potencia, y a lo más  seria ponerle unos clip pequeños aunque no creo. Como lo de media potencia les parecerá como a mí una medida un poco arbitraria les diré que puse a la salida 2 altavoces beyma  de 8 pulgadas con tweeters , en paralelo que aguanta cada uno 60w RMS y los hice sonar a tope, o sea que algún momento el altavoz de graves empezó a quejarse, baje un poco y ahí lo deje para medir temperatura , estaría a unos 80-90w  aprox.  En ese punto me dio las medidas de temperatura que he puesto antes. 
  Quisiera preguntar a los moderadores, como este amplificador viene de una página parecida a la de esp. En esta he visto que algunos pcb son públicos pero otros no, como es el caso de este ¿Puedo postear el pcb sin perjudicar al dueño de la misma?
  Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Felicitaciones, parece que te mandaste un muy lindo ampli.



quercus10 dijo:


> En esta he visto que algunos pcb son públicos pero otros no, como es el caso de este ¿Puedo postear el pcb sin perjudicar al dueño de la misma?


No conozco la página de la que viene el Sigma, así que no puedo opinar con certeza, pero apostaría a que no hay problemas con los PCBs.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Abr 3, 2010)

La pagina es esta
:::Borina Amaterska Svastara:::


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 3, 2010)

El *Dr Borivoje Jagodic* es una excelente persona, por mail responde todas las inquietudes, envía esquemas y diseños de pcb sin objeción,  en su página no hay foto de la pcb del Sigma, pero 

*"el sugiere una manera de montarlos sobre la pcb, pero de todas maneras si algún otro se le ocurre otro diseño, da igual" *

palabra más, palabra menos es la traducción que me dieron del texto de la página.
Esto quiere decir que si alguien realizó una pcb en base al esquema del Sr. Boramega y sube una foto de su pcb, siempre y cuando deje claro que los derechos de autor son tal cual dice quercus10, *del autor*, no veo el inconveniente de publicar un trabajo propio en base a otro autor, ya que la placa de este amplificador no está a la venta.
Mi interés en este proyecto no era el diseño de la pcb (esto depende de quercus10 de publicarla o no) yo deseaba saber si con una tensión de alimentación menor y con un par de mosfets (en vez de 2) a la salida era viable este esquema para una potencia de 40 a 60W, mi intrerés era bi o triamplificar.
Un abrazo
Iván
PD: muy lindo trabajo quercus10


----------



## Quercus (Abr 4, 2010)

Hola Ivan Francisco, gracias a ti, porque despues de todo si tu no publicas tu primer post yo no hubiese hecho nada de esto. El verano pasado, bueno el verano en España. el Agosto pasado vi el esquema y me gusto mucho, decidi que tenia que probarlo y ya funciona. Volviendo a lo que  preguntabas,  la primera prueva la hice con un mosfet por rama y 50 v + - por si las moscas, con irfp240 irfp9240, los otros son muy caros, la distorsion era terrible, despues quite el condensador de 47 pf  en la parte donde no habia mosfet y bajo bastante, pero seguia muy alta, crei que eran los mosfet, los cambie por los 2sk y 2sj y la distorsion seguia, se me ocurrio probarlo con todo puesto....  se me cayo la baba, sonaba... o por lo menos me lo parecio, ya que en ese momento era mas subjetivo que objetivo, mejor que el pioneer del salon. No se decirte porque, si faltan un par no funciona bien, alguien del foro con mas conocimientos que yo podria contestarte,  asi que olvidate de montarlo con solo dos mosfet, por lo menos como esta ahora, lo del voltage es otra cosa, pues como he dicho con 50v sonaba maravillosamente, no se cuanto se podra bajar el voltaje y que siga sonando bien, a parte de esto, solo falta probarlo completo con los irfp, igual funciona bien. En cuanto tenga un poco de tiempo lo pruevo y posteo el resultado.
Para postear el PCB tendre que pedir permiso al autor, no quiero conjeturas, y si me lo da...
No quiero hacer algo creyendo que... o pensando que... y luego arrepentirme
hay un viejo dicho que aprendi de mi padre que dice:
      " _Doncreique y Donpenseque son amigos de Dñª Ignorancia_ "
Y AHI, TODOS, en algun momento caemos.

saludos


----------



## Quercus (Abr 7, 2010)

Bueno  amigos, me puse en contacto con el Dr. Boriboje jagodic y el hizo algo mucho mejor que darme permiso para publicar mi pcb, me mando los archivos oficiales  del Sigma como regalo para el foro con la única condición de que sean *para uso **particular, nunca comercial.*  Este está mejorado,  veo diferencias en varios componentes. También me dejo un enlace  por si a alguien le interesa un previo de alta calidad para el sigma:
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/FlatBTeng.html

*Quiero darle  las gracias en nombre del foro *

Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 7, 2010)

Hola quercus10, los componentes que no consigo del DOGC son los IRFD110, seguramente habrá algún reemplazo.
Un abrazo y gracias
Iván


----------



## Quercus (Abr 7, 2010)

Reemplazo del irfd110 no me sale ninguno, lo siento, a lo mejor alguien sabe de alguno y quiere decirlo. El otro punto pendiente de reemplazo para los mosfet laterales del Sigma, el  Dr jagodic y me acaba de contestar que solo se pueden utilizar 2SK 2SJ o BUZ900, los irf irfp no valen por no tener coeficiente de temperatura negativo como los laterales.
Si sigues teniendo interes en montarlo pregunta por los 2sk1530 2sj201 de toshiba, el problema por lo menos aqui, es que aun son mas caros.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 7, 2010)

Si que está raro ese "Coso"

http://mexico.newark.com/vishay-siliconix/irfd110pbf/transistor/dp/19K8153

Saludos!!!


----------



## zopilote (Abr 8, 2010)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola quercus10, los componentes que no consigo del DOGC son los IRFD110, seguramente habrá algún reemplazo.
> Un abrazo y gracias
> Iván


 Yo  quisiera tener parientes en argentina, para que me compren el IRFD110, hay tiendas argentinas online que lo tienen, algunas son caras como la de dicomse y otras muy comodas como la de elemon, en el cual de paso pediria toiroidales y ETD grandes, yo aqui sufro las de caín por no tener una tienda que me pueda surtir adecuadamente, cuando tenga mas ahorros las mando a pedir al exterior, y eso que he tenido las ganas de armar el DOGC hace mucho tiempo. 


Etolipoz
______-


----------



## Quercus (Abr 8, 2010)

Bueno, no se si habria que abrir un nuevo post  para el "DOGC" o como son del mismo autor, seguir en este, ya que el, entra en este post y nos puede resolver mas de una duda. Segun el Dr Jagodic, solo hay dos reemplazos posibles en este circuito para el IRFD110 que son el IRFD120 y el IRFD220 espero que puedan conseguir alguno. Veo que este "DOGC" tiene seguidores, cuando termine con lo que tengo entre manos, tendre que montarlo, tengo curiosidad, he preguntado aqui y si hay IRFD110.
Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola zopilote:
es cierto, dicomse es carísimo, de momento soy cliente regular de elemón (de paso podría fijarme en la página si tienen stock del irfd110) algunas cosas son muy baratas pero los capacitores electrolíticos (epcos) son muy caros.
Quercus10: estoy de acuerdo contigo, si el tema del dogc prende, habría que abrir otro hilo.
Un abrazo
Iván


----------



## Quercus (Mar 28, 2011)

Para granaino2011:
Modificaciones ninguna, el primero que monte la placa la hice yo , esta posteada algo mas atras  y puse resistencias de carbón el resto exceptuando el condensador styroflex y los mosfet de salida todo  es normal y puedes hacer tu un calculo. El Styroflex me costo  menos de 1€ y los mosfet de salida tienes que encargar que te los traigan, esos si son caros sobre 5€ cada uno.
La ultima revision del ampplificador funciona con 68+68v tu la vas a poner casi 50+50v y te garantizo que funciona perfecto. Las compras en Sonytel y Expotronic este ultimo me trajo los mosfet.


----------



## granaino2011 (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias por la información. Buena foto, intentare hacerlo, si lo empiezo, colgare fotos del proceso. Y comentare. Elevando la tension de mi transformador aumento a 49+49vcc.
Saludos.


----------



## 0002 (Ago 10, 2011)

Que tal gente, he leido acerca de este amplificador y la neta me pareció interesante, debido a que como dice quercus suena muy bien con parlantes buenos como los beyma. Por andar acá en México, revisaré la lista de materiales en Newark, si los tienen ó los reemplazos sugeridos los armaré para un teatro en casa.

Quercus, sacame de una duda, el DOGC-H es lo mismo que el DOGC-mk3 es que he leido de ambos en post separados y pues ando un poco confundido, de antemano gracias, creeme también muy prolijo lo tuyo.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Ago 10, 2011)

Hola 0002, por fin alguien se anima, a parte de quien no puede, por no conseguir los mosfet, nadie lo ha montado, o por lo menos no lo ha dicho, el problema siempre, me imagino, precio y disponibilidad, el precio en tienda y hablo de precios de aquí en España, es similar a un MJL3281 y inferior a un MJL21193 *que sean originales* unos 5€ aprox.(no se puede decir que son desorbitados) ósea que los que viven en España lo podrían montar sin problemas,  para los demás si no los consiguen en tienda los he  visto en EBay. El sonido es comparable o superior, dependiendo del gusto, a cualquiera de los mejores amplificadores que yo he montado, de los que hay en el foro, y he montado unos cuantos. El primer prototipo lo probe desde +-50 a +-72 y la única diferencia ha sido la potencia, asi que si consigues los mosfet te aseguro que te acordaras de esto que escribo aquí.
  En cuanto al DOGC-H y al DOGC-Mk3 son el mismo pero el primero esta preparado para trabajar con mas tensión y a 4Ω. Otro que los aficionados a montar buenos amplificadores, si  consiguen los mosfet de entrada no deberian perdérselo, suena de maravilla.
  Yo soy de los que piensa que las opiniones, son solo eso, opiniones, una orientación, y no una *regla de cumplimiento,* dependiendo de quien las haga, el oído es bastante subjetivo. Si un amplificador te gusta, lo montas lo mejor que puedas, unos buenos altavoces (fundamental) lo escuchas con la música que mas te gusta (en mi caso los escuche con el LP  “Wish you were here” de Pink Floyd y fue una pasada) y después opinas, pero opinas *TU.*
  Los amplificadores del Dr. Jagodic son muy buenos, a mi me encantan, el problema en los amplificadores de calidad (en cualquier amplificador, de este diseñador o de otro) algunos componentes poco corrientes que si se consiguen…. no poner cualquier cosa, si el diseñador ha puesto un componente determinado *es por algo*, si lo cambiamos por no conseguir el recomendado o por capricho, después no podemos decir que *tiene un sonido aceptable y nada más*. 
   Ahora estoy intentando conseguir los componentes recomendados para otro amplificador del Dr. Jagodic, que según él, es aun mejor, si los consigo lo montare.

Saludos


----------



## 0002 (Ago 10, 2011)

La verdad, es que pues por lo que comentas, se debe escuchar genial, y pues como te comentaba, voy a checar la lista en newark, debido a que aquí en México es casi seguro que aunque lo pida en las tiendas recomendadas, me van a mandar truchos y pues mejor no me arriesgo.

Gracias por despejar mi duda , y pues creeme que ando pensando que poner para probrar al bicho.

Una versión mejor , ¡¡eso tiene que armarse!! .

Edit: estuve buscando los mosfet que vienen en el esquema, y no los tienen almenos acá en newark y eso es mucho decir :shok:. quercus, vi que dices que un reemplazo para ambos transistores son los 2sk1530 y 2sj201, encontre en agelectro... (desde los del esquema hasta los reemplazos) acá en México pero pues no me da mucha confianza... algún otro reemplazo válido. Creo que por el momento (mientras reuno el dinero para este proyecto) empezaré la campaña por encontrar, si no los originales, algun reemplazo que sea válido, en newark.

Saludos.


----------



## Quercus (Ago 12, 2011)

Los BUZ900P y BUZ905P son reemplazos 100% y los tiene Farnel que parece la división de Newark en Europa, mira ahí.
  También son igual de validos solo que para mas voltaje  los BUZ901P y BUZ906P,  pero el precio me parece un atraco.
  Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> La verdad, es que pues por lo que comentas, se debe escuchar genial, y pues como te comentaba, voy a checar la lista en newark, debido a que aquí en México es casi seguro que aunque lo pida en las tiendas recomendadas, me van a mandar truchos y pues mejor no me arriesgo.
> 
> Gracias por despejar mi duda , y pues creeme que ando pensando que poner para probrar al bicho.
> 
> ...



Por lo que comentas, estaria bien si lo 22k1530 y  el 2SJ201 fueran los que consiguieses. En cuanto a reemplazos son muy pocos.

2SJ160	TO-3P	 	-7	  (TO-3P)
2SJ161	TO-3P	 	-7	  (TO-3P)
2SJ162	TO-3P	 	-7	  (TO-3P)
2SJ351	TO-3P	 	-8	  (TO-3P)
2SJ352	TO-3P	 	-8	  (TO-3P)

2SK1056	TO-3P	 	7	  (TO-3P)
2SK1057	TO-3P	 	7	  (TO-3P)
2SK1058	TO-3P	 	7	  (TO-3P)
2SK2220	TO-3P	 	8	  (TO-3P)
2SK2221	TO-3P	 	8	  (TO-3P)

Como aficionado que soy, no he tenido la suerte que alguien en mi ciudad los venda, así que tuve que pedirlas directamente de las tienda de ultramar, especificamente de china.
 Los mosfet me salieron a cinco dolares cada uno, asi que no esperes que te los traigan a tu ciudad, ya que tienes internet  investiga mucho sobre  como importar dichos componentes.


----------



## 0002 (Ago 12, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Como aficionado que soy, no he tenido la suerte que alguien en mi ciudad los venda, así que tuve que pedirlas directamente de las tienda de ultramar, especificamente de china.
> Los mosfet me salieron a cinco dolares cada uno, asi que no esperes que te los traigan a tu ciudad, ya que tienes internet  investiga mucho sobre  como importar dichos componentes.



Que tal gente, como comentas zopilote, no tengo ni la menor esperanza de que los traigan, pero nunca... lo que decía es que los tiene una tienda que pues ya me la aplicó feo (me mandaron un IR2110 truchisimos...), aunque si pedí unos IRFP4227, los cuales si me los mandaron originales ó eso creo aún no los pruebo , pero pues sería casi azar. No recuerdo exactamente, pero parece que si me salen como a $5 UD, cada uno. Sobre los demás componentes estoy haciendo una cotización casi casi . Y revisando en new... encontré los BUZ, pero me salen casi $10 UD cada uno , y si los pidiera ahi tardaría un ratito más en terminar el ampli, aunque honestamente no me importa tardar, siempre y cuando funcione como debe, por que pues no pretendo tener potencia de inmediato, sino tener buenos Watts como dirian por ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## foro666 (Nov 17, 2011)

Excelente montaje, quercus10

Estoy pensando realizar algun proyecto de este diseñador.

Pero no se que preamplificador utilizar, me gusta que tenga agudos y graves.


Te importaría decirnos que preamplificasor utilizastes en este montaje.


Mi idea es realizar una caja compacta, incluyendo amplificador + pre.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 17, 2011)

Gracias foro666 , en el  _montaje_ que hice (estoy pendiente de algun material para poder terminarlo de una vez) no utilice ningún previo, no lo necesitaba, como era una biamplificacion, puse en el PCB el  control de volumen que ofrece Elliot para el filtro activo y doy volumen por separado, aparte del control general, asi doy el  volumen que quiero a cada  frecuencia según me apetece, después de ver como funciona conectado a un CD o a un PC, no quiero previo con controles de tono que valga, para mi gusto es un control de tono mucho mas efectivo se mire como se mire, y como  no necesitas ganacia, o por lo menos yo no la he necesitado, prefiero que funcione asi.
  Lo que si te puedo garantizar, es que si lo montas no te vas a arrepentir, este amplificador es uno de mis preferidos. 
  De todas formas si tu montaje lo necesita o  quieres utilizar un previo, aparte de echarle un vistazo a los que hay en el foro, puedes utilizar el que posteo abajo, que es del mismo autor, trae hasta la fuente de alimentación  integrada por si es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 18, 2011)

Este existen muchos intentos de armar este amplificador,  pero siempre por una u otra causa, nunca hemos visto fotos de ninguno, la verdad es una lastima, en fin, parece que los mosfet de potencia son culpables, aparte de lo que les toca por el buen sonido que tiene, de que no se haga por falta de conseguirlos. 
  Saludos


----------



## hmo (Jul 28, 2012)

Muchas gracias Quercus 10!
He encontrado la información completa acerca de Sigma amplificador aquí.
Saludos,
(I am not a Spanish ...) !!!


----------



## Quercus (Jul 28, 2012)

hmo dijo:


> Muchas gracias Quercus 10!
> He encontrado la información completa acerca de Sigma amplificador aquí.
> Saludos,
> (I am not a Spanish ...) !!!


  De nada hmo, me alegro de que te haya servido la información de este estupendo amplificador.
  Si lo montas no te arrepentirás.
  Te agradecería que subieses fotos al foro.
  Saludos


----------



## hmo (Jul 30, 2012)

De nada Quercus10,
L = 4.5uH bobina, resistencia 2E2 (salida de altavoz), la estrella infantil?
Por favor tomar fotos más detalladas de la etapa de Sigma amp!
Saludos,


----------



## Quercus (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola hmo, 

Espero te sirva.



Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 31, 2012)

Esa bobina esta hecha de cuantas espiras y con que número de cable esmaltado.
PD:El lado del booton del pcb también podrías subirlo por-favor


----------



## Quercus (Ago 1, 2012)

La bobina tiene sobre 35 vueltas y el hilo es de 2mm de diámetro, sobre núcleo de 8mm y largo de 25mm aprox.
  Dime en concreto que necesitas o buscas y vemos…Pero si es debajo...

  Saludos


----------



## hmo (Ago 1, 2012)

Hola hmo, 
bobina liquidación en 3 clases?
¿qué pasa con la resistencia 2E2? (esquemático de Dr. Bora Jagodic)...
y debe cambiar la tarjeta de circuito impreso ?
Saludos,


----------



## Quercus (Ago 1, 2012)

hmo dijo:


> Hola hmo,
> bobina liquidación en 3 clases?
> ¿qué pasa con la resistencia 2E2? (esquemático de Dr. Bora Jagodic)...
> y debe cambiar la tarjeta de circuito impreso ?
> Saludos,


  Hola hmo. 
En el circuito impreso oficial del Dr. Jagodic, no esta la resistencia ni la bobina
  Hice una modificación,  para poder colocar: bobina y resistencia.
  La resistencia 2E2 esta debajo del circuito impreso.
  Estoy buscando esa modificación.

  Saludos


----------



## cantoni11 (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola Quercus ,muchas gracias por responder ,siempre atento ud.respecto a este ampli ,en Bs As al parecer en una casa de electronica tienen los mosfet de salidad pero son muy costoso considerando hay que comprar varios ,los reemplazos "accesibles "para estosa serian los IRFD110,IRFD120 ?????'No entendi muy bien eso ,despues en el diagrama las resitencias que van en los mosfet,dicen 0E1,220E de que valor son .gracias saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ago 27, 2012)

Hola cantoni11, vamos por partes los mosfet de salida 2SK1058-2SJ162, son del sigma y es el precio que hay que pagar por su sonido,  tienen reemplazo pero no son esos, el reemplazo es, por lo menos aquí, aun  más caro, son los Magnatec  BUZ900/901 BUZ905/906 y algún otro 2SKxxx 2SJxxx de Hitachi.
  Los IRFDxxx son del  Amplificador DOGC  en sus dos versiones y son los mosfet que utiliza en la entrada, ósea que nada que ver uno con el otro.
  En cuanto a los valores, la “E” es la coma, serian  0,1Ω  y  220Ω 
  Saludos


----------



## JBE (Ene 6, 2013)

Buenas! Miren, traté de ponerme en contacto con la persona de esta página para ver si me podía compartir el esquema del preamplificador de altísima calidad (según quercus10):
http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html

Lamentablemente por alguna razon no puedo enviar mails a esa dirección (ni idea si será porque es de UK).
Si alguien puede ponerse en contacto para ver si pueden compartir el esquema mejor.
La dirección es esta: *kia-ora @ blueisp.rs*

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 7, 2013)

Ese previo no es gratis, o por lo menos no lo era, si lo quieres seguramente sera pagando, tendras que consultarlo con el diseñador y segun la pagina ese es su correo.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 7, 2013)

Puedo subirlo. 
Es una modificación que hice sobre el diseño original, utilice Photoshop para modificar el acomodo de la resistencia de bias y poder colocar una multivuelta, para  desplazar algunos elementos y hacer un poco de sitio para colocar la bobina de salida, fíjate que hay una isla sin agujeros para hacerlos donde más te guste o convenga. 

Te digo esto porque no hay mascara de la  zona donde moví los elementos que es la que rodean la bobina, hay que prestar, *solo* *un poco de atención* al esquemático y la distribución original, para saber donde corresponden en el PCB, poca cosa y nada dramático.
  Esta lista para el método de la plancha.
  Saludos


----------



## JBE (Ene 14, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias...
> De todas formas si tu montaje lo necesita o quieres utilizar un previo, aparte de echarle un vistazo a los que hay en el foro, puedes utilizar el que posteo abajo, que es del mismo autor, trae hasta la fuente de alimentación  integrada por si es necesario.
> 
> Saludos



Quercus10 una preguntita: ¿Cuál sería la salida de este pre? Veo entrada left y right, los controles, pero no veo la salida 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus (Ene 15, 2013)

Cuando lo publique se me olvido el esquema.

Tiene dos salidas para cada canal S.W. MODE Fijate en el esquema y veras su utilización en un circuito externo, para el balance, el volumen  y para utilizar/anular los tonos

Aparte también trae la fuente que se deveria utilizar en caso de utilizar la entrada opcional de phono.
  Para esto habría que hacer un PCB nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ene 16, 2013)

La primera vez que vi el esquema de Sigma, El autor de este hilo preguntaba por reemplazar los finales y colocar solo una pareja, con menos voltaje. 
  Hace poco en  este hilo  volvía hablarse de hacerlo funcionar con menos voltaje.
  Aunque el primero que monte lo hice funcionar con +-50V y funciono de maravilla, había visto un diseño para +-50V (solo una foto) en el que se observaban algunos cambios. 
  Le hice la consulta a su diseñador y me envio un esquema autorizándome su publicación.
  Les pongo un avance de Sigma IV y en cuanto lo pruebe junto con otro que tengo pendiente (me gusta juntar varios PCB para hacer) lo publicare. 
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Feb 4, 2013)

En el primer PCB que hice del Sigma, al probar solo una pareja no funciono bien, pero claro, aquel PCB fue uno de los primeros y hoy, me sonrío al verlo, algo debí hacer mal... y más de una cosa diría yo…
  Este es para quien no necesite tanta potencia, funciona con solo  una pareja, esto lo hace más cómodo y económico, al no tener que comprar varias parejas para aparear.

La placa ha quedado en 8,37 x 7,6 cm y he diseñado otro con dos parejas para un uso más robusto, pero por ahora se queda en el ordenador pues no voy a montarlo. 

Arranco a la primera y ha estado funcionando todo el fin de semana, como todos los que he montado, maravillosamente,  estoy a la espera como con otros, de probarlo con altavoces de más calidad.

Algo que me llamo la atención: Este amplificador no tiene regulación de simetría, pero al medirla marcaba 0,4mV y fue subiendo hasta quedar estabilizado en 1,3mV, es el offset más bajo en un amplificador sin esa regulación, de todos los que he medido. 

En el que yo he montado, los transistores de entrada no son BC556B, hice una modificación y puse 2SA872 apareados y como últimamente hago asociados térmicamente.
  La bobina con la resistencia no están previstas en el PCB, pues es mejor ponerlas a la salida del gabinete y el condensador de 47pF que va entre la puerta y el drenador en el 2SK1058 se suelda directamente en las patas de este debajo. 

En fin… espero que al final alguien se anime…


----------



## Quercus (Feb 6, 2013)

Un par de cosas que no comente anteriormente:

  1º Hay tres resistencias con un valor poco habitual, una de 300Ω y dos de 4K3, cuando lo monte no las tenía y puse 330Ω y 3k9, después he conseguido y las cambiare 301Ω y 4K32, con las primeras ya comente que funcionaba perfectamente, pero me gusta respetar lo aconsejado en la medida de lo que puedo. 

  El resto de componentes son los aconsejados y los condensadores de 120pF y 15pF cerámicos que suelen variar bastante al no ser np0 (lo mejor hubiese sido styroflex o mica)  los seleccione  con capacimetro y son muy próximos al valor del esquema.

  2º Quiero agradecer nuevamente al *Dr. Jagodic,* por enviarme el esquema y permitirme publicarlo en el foro.

  Y recordar que como en todos sus diseños, lo autoriza para uso exclusivamente particular.


----------



## JBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Hola! Ya terminé de armar el amplificador, pero tengo un problema: Amplifica poco, con mucha distorsión y las resistencias de 0,47K 2W de salida se calientan demasiado. Está alimentado con +-25V y al conectar el amplificador el voltaje decae a unos 14V-15V por rama.

Diferencias entre el mio y el circuito original: KSE350 en vez de MJE350 (Quedo complementario con los MJE340) Osea quedó KSE350 por un lado y MJE340 por el otro ; Capacitores cerámicos en vez de MKT. Eso es todo.

Fotos (En links, porque son bastantes):

http://imageshack.us/a/img835/7542/dsc03086zl.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img138/3028/dsc03078f.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img441/5280/dsc03079j.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img442/8486/dsc03080e.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img405/2968/dsc03081y.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img835/3881/dsc03082lo.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img443/6559/dsc03083d.jpg

Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Quercus (Mar 21, 2013)

El condensador del mosfet de potencia, el que va debajo,  lo has puesto entre drenador y surtidos y es entre puerta y drenador. 
Cambialo y prueba.
Ademas +-25V es muy poco y no se si funcionara bien con tan poco voltaje, es justo la mitad del recomendado.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Hola! Ya terminé de armar el amplificador, pero tengo un problema: Amplifica poco, con mucha distorsión y las resistencias de 0,47K 2W de salida se calientan demasiado. Está alimentado con +-25V y al conectar el amplificador el voltaje decae a unos 14V-15V por rama.. . .



Claro indicio de que existe un cortocircuito

Revisa "Todo", incluyendo aislación entre pistas contiguas.

Sube las imágenes al Foro, en servidores externos "Se pierden"


----------



## JBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Ya coloqué el condensador como debe ir y revise si había algún corto. Limpié la plaqueta y probé. Ahora el voltaje decae a 24V (1V menos), ahora si parece bien. 
Al probar todo me sigue haciendo lo mismo, solo que con más potencia.



quercus10 dijo:


> Ademas +-25V es muy poco y no se si funcionara bien con tan poco voltaje, es justo la mitad del recomendado.
> Saludos



Cuando me decidí por este esquema pregunté si 25V por rama servirían y me dijeron que sí  .


Cuando pueda subo las fotos al foro para que no desaparezcan.

Nuevamente gracias por sus ayudas  !!


----------



## Quercus (Mar 22, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Cuando me decidí por este esquema pregunté si 25V por rama servirían y me dijeron que sí


  Llevas razon, Aqui fogonazo te lo sugirió. 
  Me pico la curiosidad y lo probé con una fuente de +-28V (La diferencia con la tuya es minima) nunca lo había probado con una tensión tan baja, te puedo decir que Fogonazo no iba descaminado, funciona *perfectamente*. 
  Como  la tensión no es, y el condensador del Mosfet lo has puesto bien, tienes que seguir buscando el problema en otro lado...
  Saludos


----------



## JBE (Mar 22, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Hola!...
> Diferencias entre el mio y el circuito original: KSE350 en vez de MJE350 (Quedo complementario con los MJE340) Osea quedó KSE350 por un lado y MJE340 por el otro...



¿Será eso? Los datasheets de ambos, son iguales...

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MJ/MJE350.pdf
http://www.sm0vpo.com/_pdf/KS/KSE350.pdf

¿Por donde podría seguir mirando? Las pistas están bien, las conexiónes también y la fuente anda perfecto.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Pablo LB (Mar 22, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> ¿Será eso? Los datasheets de ambos, son iguales...
> 
> http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MJ/MJE350.pdf
> http://www.sm0vpo.com/_pdf/KS/KSE350.pdf
> ...



Hola JBE, disculpa la intromisión, pero hago una observación, más arriba mencionaste resistencias de 0.47K/ 2W , o sea 470 ohmios, y según las imágenes que subiste, pues colocaste resistencias de ese valor, cuando deberian ser de 0.47 ohmios (menos de la mitad de 1 ohmio). Si mi observación es acertada, ese deberia ser el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## pepestudios (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo este amplifificador despues de luchar para conseguir el par de mosfet, que costaron 170 pesos, el bias real cual es, ya que en prueba lo tengo el preset casi al medio y no distorciona, agradecere vuestra respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2013)

pepestudios dijo:


> Hola a todos, estoy haciendo este amplifificador despues de luchar para conseguir el par de mosfet, que costaron 170 pesos, el bias real cual es, ya que en prueba lo tengo el preset casi al medio y no distorciona, agradecere vuestra respuesta.



Muy difícilmente vas a detectar a "Oído" la distorsión de cruce de un ajuste incorrecto de biass.

Yo lo tengo ajustado a 60mA por transistor y medí una distorsión de 0,009% con una temperatura de funcionamiento muy aceptable.


*Lectura recomendada*


----------



## cantoni11 (May 21, 2013)

Hola gente del foro ,tengo una duda y es como se conecta el balance a los doscanales (en el diagrma sale un canal)de este pre 







gracias al piadoso desde ya ,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2013)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro ,tengo una duda y es como se conecta el balance a los doscanales (en el diagrma sale un canal)de este pre . . . .



Así como figura en el esquema, solo que empleas un potenciómetro doble y la conexión de un canal (Sobre el potenciómetro) la haces espejada respecto a la otra.

Es decir que en una pista tomas los terminales en el orden 1-2-3 y en la otra 3-2-1


----------



## cantoni11 (May 21, 2013)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo por asistir mi duda .pense que llevaba un pote simple ,tendre que comprar uno doble.sabes tengo funcionado un canal y cuando conecto el dvd o el sintonizador  de radio el vol es muy alto ,no llega ni a la mitad el recorrido del pote y satura y empieza a recortar el DOGH mk3,como puedo bajar la ganancia del pre ???me gustaria me digas si es un buen circuito este ,se escucha bien sobre todo con el control tono suena bastante bien ,lo unico que  no me gustan los pote con cable ,ademas cuando toco los pote hace ruido todo esto supongo porque tiene mucha ganacia ,en el diagrama se ve la entrada del sintonizador va directo al pre y para el cd tiene unas resitencias y un capacitor,en mi caso el sintonizador tiene  nivel de señal mas alta que el DVD ,no se bien como regular la ganancia del pre para cada caso,saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 22, 2013)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo por asistir mi duda .pense que llevaba un pote simple ,tendre que comprar uno doble.sabes tengo funcionado un canal y cuando conecto el dvd o el sintonizador  de radio el vol es muy alto ,no llega ni a la mitad el recorrido del pote y satura y empieza a recortar el DOGH mk3,como puedo bajar la ganancia del pre ???me gustaria me digas si es un buen circuito este ,se escucha bien sobre todo con el control tono suena bastante bien ,lo unico que  no me gustan los pote con cable ,ademas cuando toco los pote hace ruido todo esto supongo porque tiene mucha ganacia ,en el diagrama se ve la entrada del sintonizador va directo al pre y para el cd tiene unas resitencias y un capacitor,en mi caso el sintonizador tiene  nivel de señal mas alta que el DVD ,*no se bien como regular la ganancia del pre para cada caso,saludos*



Reemplaza las resistencias de *1,2KΩ* que se encuentran conectadas a la patas (-) de los TL072 2/2 por otras de *4,7KΩ*


----------



## HomeMadeAudioProject (Sep 24, 2013)

OME-Sigma,designed by Borivoje Jagodić





















hecho por mí/done by me.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola a todos los amigos del foro ,le comento encontre por fin los mosfet laterales para este amplificador que siempre quise montar.Como no puede ser de otra manera ,,viendo el esquema aparecen dudas que solo los amigos del foro pueden sacarme.Aqui en Argentina se consiguen todos los Trs para este proyecto menos el "2SA970 ,"quisiera saber algun reemplazo que pueda conseguirse en Argentina los mpsa o bc.....Otro tema ;cuales de los tr conviene apararearlos ,,,(elijo los de mayor ganancia ??)...bueno esto para arrancar con este proyecto que veo esta olvidado...saludos cordiales a todos


----------



## pandacba (Sep 17, 2015)

Si te fijas en el segundo post esta el diagrama con transistores consegibles facilmente


----------



## Quercus (Sep 18, 2015)

Hola cantoni, en las primeras versiones de Sigma utilizaba BC556B como te han indicado, luego en las siguientes versiones su diseñador los cambio por 2SA970 que son mas específicos para audio.

  Si los BC556B son validos, tambien valen los MPSA56, lo siguiente ya sabes, cuidado con el patillaje.

  En cuanto al apareo. Debes aparear los del par de entrada lo mas parejos posible y si piensas montar el de dos parejas empezando por poner una, tendras un problema despues, pues los Mosfet de salida tambien deben ir apareados. Y estos no tienen un precio, por lo menos aquí (entre 5 y 7 €) para comprar 28 parejas, como  hice yo.

  Luego esta que las resistencias de surtidor sean tambien parejas, o mejor aun poner varias, no sirve de nada aparear los Mosfet y que luego las resistencias te descuadren todo.

  Como dicen que dar consejos es gratis y seguirlos es voluntad de cada uno, monta el que postee de _una pareja_, funciona maravillosamente, alimentado con -+42V puedes tener 70-80W ese amplificador es para disfrutar su calidad no para potencia y te quitas de comprar una fortuna en Mosfet para poder aparear. Pero en fin tu decides.



cantoni11 dijo:


> ...bueno esto para arrancar con este proyecto que veo esta olvidado...saludos cordiales a todos


  El olvido de este amplificador se debe precisamente a sus Mosfet de salida, como dije por otro lado: son su *maldición* por lo caros y difícil de encontrar y su *bendición* por el sonido que sacan.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola Quercus,visto el tema de los apareamento de los mosfet (complicado al menos para mi ) creo voy a empezar con el mas chico de los sigma(una sola pareja).Te comento que para los tr comunes tengo el tester que me da la ganacia ,empiezo con los pares de entrada y elijo los de mayor valor??(esos son los mejores??...todos los trs. no necesitan tener la misma ganancia ??... y asi con el resto hasta llegar a la pareja de mosfet finales.
Sabes que no recuerdo y tampoco encuentro como se mide los mosfet.Yo lo hice con el ampeg pero no recuerdo .habia que usar una fuente de 15 v mas una resistencia ,habia un esquema pero no lo tengo ,podria pasarme esa data por favor ...
En cuanto al sonido del amplificador de una sola pareja es el mismo de la otra placa de dos parejas ??? ,,Es mejor  conseguir  los 2SA970  para la entrada? o lo BC556 van bien en cuanto a calidad de sonido ...gracias por ayudarme con mis dudas .un abrazo


----------



## Quercus (Sep 23, 2015)

Elije los de mayor ganancia, que esté dentro de lo que dice el Datasheet.
   Apareas el par de entrada, lo mas próximos posible de ganacia, con una diferencia máxima del 10%. Si quieres afinar, aparea también los MJE340 entre ellos y los MJE350 entre ellos. 
  Quedaría aparear los Mosfet de salida, si utiliza dos o más parejas. Apareando cada rama por separado.

El circuito para aparear los Mosfet, lo tienes en los archivos del primer _Ampeg 4 Mosfet_.

Para mi oído, el sonido es igual de excelente y no hay ningún motivo por el que tenga que haber diferencia, a parte de la potencia.

Los 2SA970 son mejores que los BC556B para esa parte del circuito, pero en la práctica, veo difícil diferenciarlos en una escucha *a ciegas*.

Dime cuales vas a utilizar y si lo necesitas, podria modificar el diseño para que utilice  BCxxx en el par de entrada.

Otra cosa ¿los Mosfet laterales son de confianza? ¿podrias subir una foto que se vean bien?.
Aquí hasta ahora solo he visto originales y son caros. Espero que los que consigues lo sean.

Espero ver pronto fotos.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hola Quercus ,,por ahora no consigo los 2SA970.Asi me no queda otra que los BC566b (Tengo 10 de estos ) ;o 2N5401 ,MPSA56 creo que tambien son reemplazos del SA970(dime cual es la mejor opcion'').En cuanto a los mosfet de salida, me llegan el viernes (los pedi por mercadolibre a BA.AS) Cuando los tenga te subire la foto .Los MJE340/50 se consiguen facil aqui .no son muy baratos como los BCXX,pero accesibles!!..Ahora estoy haciendo la trasnferencia de la placa ,luego subire fotos..En cuanto al diagrama ,hay valores distinto con el montaje ..por ej el capacitor que es en paralelo con el 1 TR el diagrama dice 220pf y en el montaje dice 1nf..otro capacitor ,,el que esta en paralelo con el preset dice 1uf en diagrama ,en el montaje 100nf..Respeto los valores del montaje o del diagrama ,saludos Quercus ,MUY BUEN TRABAJO EL DE LOS BAFLES QUE VI POR AHI ...


----------



## Quercus (Sep 23, 2015)

De esos tres los MPSAxx siempre han sido mis preferidos, pero el primer Sigma que hice utilizaba BCxxx y sonaba maravillosamente. Decídete por los que midiéndolos tengan una ganancia más acorde con el Datasheet y al mismo tiempo puedas conseguir parejas con la ganancia casi igual.
  Los cambios de valores que ves, son los que tiene el ultimo esquema que me mando el Dr. Jagodic, tiene algunos cambios más, incluso un transistor mas y para el cual pedí permiso para publicar el PCB.
Y gracias por lo de los bafles.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 24, 2015)

Los cambios de valores que ves, son los que tiene el ultimo esquema que me mando el Dr. Jagodic, tiene algunos cambios más, incluso un transistor mas y para el cual pedí permiso para publicar el PCB.


Hola Quercus ,Aver si entendi bien.Los cambios que te referi son del PDF de una sola pareja.Dentro de este hay un esquema que dice SIGMAIV y luego esta la mascara de componentes con sus respectivos valores..Es a eso me refiero.No marco diferencia con el Esquema del SIGMA "primitivo" de dos parejas ..Son los cappacitores pequeños ,los de valores de pf ;que no coindicen con el esquema .saludos

pd:subire fotos en cuanto tenga el pcb mas las fotos de los mosfet


----------



## Quercus (Sep 24, 2015)

Ya sé que me estás diciendo. Cuando hice este diseño cogí el esquema del primero y estos valores se debió olvidar cambiarlos.
  Tengo los valores que se ven, en la máscara en el mío y no hay ningún problema, si quieres haz los cambios, en el de entrada no hay problema, en el que va en paralelo a la resistencia de bias, hay encapsulados que entran, misma distancia de patas 5mm y el doble de grueso, si no mira uno de 680nF o de 470nF, pero repito que yo tengo 100nF y va perfecto.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola a todos .subo las fotos de la placa del sigma de una pareja .Tambien la foto del pcb del DOHG grande (ta pendiente el montaje) y el pre valvular ..todos autoria de Dr Jagodic


















Quercus ,primero te pido disculpas por la calidad de la fotos ,fueron tomandas con el celular,.Te comento que recibi solo  dos parejas de mosfet ,pero espero una´pareja mas..Utilice el circuito para medir  ganancia y midio los sgtes valores,(todos alrededor de 1v):

2sk1058:  1.077v;  0.941v
 2sJ162:   1.018v;  0.972v

Por lo que se ve ,son valores muy parejos .confirme si estoy haciendolo bien porque no me da valores cercano a 3v voltios como cuando media  ganacia de IRFP...Prometo fotos con mas resolucion de los mosfet para que me digas si son originales 

PD:Quercus ,la bobina de salida de 2 micros henrios como se la fabrica?estuve viendo calculadoras en la red y me dan 34,5 vueltas con un diametro interior de 8mm y alambre de 1 mm.saludos


----------



## Quercus (Sep 29, 2015)

Son las medidas que da el circuito con estos Mosfet, cerca del voltio en todos los que he medido.
  Según el circuito no puede haber más de 100mV de diferencia entre ellos,  los 2SJ cumplen 46mV, pero los 2SK no, 136mV. 

Si nos ceñimos a esto, los 2Sj valen para colocarlos en el de 2 parejas, los 2SK solo  para el de 1 pareja de salida, espera a ver los que te faltan, aunque ya veo que tienes la placa para 1 pareja hecha y al igual que la del DOHG, con muy buena pinta las dos. 

Este ultimo, otro excelente amplificador con un problema parecido, los Mosfet de entrada.

  En cuanto a la bobina,  coloca menos longitud en ella para que se apilen las vueltas, con 20mm de longitud y hilo de 1,5mm salen 25 vueltas.


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hola,subo fotos de la placa terminada mas la foto de los mosfet para que aprecien sin son o no originales aunque una pareja esta funcionando y vaya si muy bien !!!)..En cuanto al montaje queria preguntar por los MJE340.consegui unos que los apareee entre si ,pero muy distinto en sus valores con respecto los MJE350

MJE350:135-166-150-157-155 
MJE340:63-57-67-62

Esos son los valores de hfe.los apareee por rama ,pero como veran muy distintos entre rama ,afecta en algo esa diferencia???

















El capacitor de 10pf  no conegui en mica plate y como no quereia porner ceramicos ,puse una que tenia que es 18pf ,que al medirlo me daba 12pf .Quisiera saber si es importante montarlos con los 10 pf que indica el esquema??

Este ampli se muestra muy robusto , cuando lo arranque por primera vez tenia los MJE cruzados le habia mandado tension con lampara en serie ;y aun asi no se quemo nada ,corregi el error y arranco perfecto ..
El sonido ,EL MEJOR esta un escalon mas arriba (para mi gusto) comparandolo con el DOGH.Esos mosfet Tienen "magia", realmente; porque considerando los TR (BCd)e entrada ,apenas de 10 centavos de dolar ,puede logra un sonido tan limpio ,descubri detalles nuevos en mis cds.
Me gustaria saber si este circuito toco la cima con estos transistores (BC556B) o sera con los 2SA970 .Tengo ganas de conseguir estos tr y probar .Voy por el segundo canal.
Tambien hay que aclarar no hay ruidos ,es un ampli EXCELENTE.lo regule a 100ma de bias y calienta muy poco ,,,medi en las resistencias de 0.47ohmios una caida de 20mv y 19.8mv osea casi perfecto entre ramas .


----------



## Quercus (Oct 4, 2015)

Enhorabuena por el montaje 


cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola,subo fotos de la placa terminada mas la foto de los mosfet para que aprecien sin son o no originales aunque una pareja esta funcionando y vaya si muy bien !!!)..


  No veo diferencia del encapsulado con los que tengo, deben ser originales.


cantoni11 dijo:


> En cuanto al montaje queria preguntar por los MJE340.consegui unos que los apareee entre si ,pero muy distinto en sus valores con respecto los MJE350
> 
> MJE350:135-166-150-157-155
> MJE340:63-57-67-62
> Esos son los valores de hfe.los apareee por rama ,pero como veran muy distintos entre rama ,afecta en algo esa diferencia???



Esas diferencias se suelen encontrar, los apareas y colocas los mas próximos. MJE350 entre si y MJE340 igualmente. 


cantoni11 dijo:


> El capacitor de 10pf no conegui en mica plate y como no quereia porner ceramicos ,puse una que tenia que es 18pf ,que al medirlo me daba 12pf .Quisiera saber si es importante montarlos con los 10 pf que indica el esquema??


  Si el diseñador a colocado ese valor será por algo, pero siempre hay un margen. Si quieres respetar el tipo de condensador, mira si consigues Stytoflex que tambien vale, con su valor, o hacer algún serie o paralelo, si encuentras valores apropiados. 



cantoni11 dijo:


> Este ampli se muestra muy robusto , cuando lo arranque por primera vez tenia los MJE cruzados le habia mandado tension con lampara en serie ;y aun asi no se quemo nada ,corregi el error y arranco perfecto ..
> El sonido ,EL MEJOR esta un escalon mas arriba (para mi gusto) comparandolo con el DOGH.Esos mosfet Tienen "magia", realmente; porque considerando los TR (BCd)e entrada ,apenas de 10 centavos de dolar ,puede logra un sonido tan limpio ,descubri detalles nuevos en mis cds.
> Me gustaria saber si este circuito toco la cima con estos transistores (BC556B) o sera con los 2SA970 .Tengo ganas de conseguir estos tr y probar .Voy por el segundo canal.
> Tambien hay que aclarar no hay ruidos ,es un ampli EXCELENTE.lo regule a 100ma de bias y calienta muy poco ,,,medi en las resistencias de 0.47ohmios una caida de 20mv y 19.8mv osea casi perfecto entre ramas .


  Se supone que los 2SA970 son transistores con muy bajo nivel de ruido. El 2SA872 y 2SA1016 son de similares características. 

  Todas las personas que han escuchado el que tengo, han quedado encantados.





Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola señores:
> He estado buscando por mucho tiempo un circuito de "altísima calidad" tal cual me lo tradujo un vecino de este autor, muy reconocido en el DIYAudio por cierto.
> 
> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/mojiprojekti1.html
> ...


Ya no tienes excusa para montarlo, se pueden conseguir ahi.


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola Quercus,mira lo que consegui para el SIGMA.Quisera saber si hay que modificar algun valor para montarlos con estos:
2SA970,2SA872,2SA1016 Cual de esto es el mejor a tu criterio






Tambien encargue unos remmplazos para los "MJE" son los 2SA1381,2SC3503.Reemplazo que los saque del foro del DR jagodic pero me enviaron solo 4  SC3503 y los 2A1381 me enviaron otro encapsulado ,con lo que queda descartado este reemplazo 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Quercus,mira lo que consegui.Quisera saber si hay que modificar algun valor para montarlos con estos:
> 
> http://i64.tinypic.com/zvbcxc.jpg
> 
> ...



Tu imagen no se ve

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Quercus (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola cantoni.
  Cualquiera de los tres, es de lo mejor, el 2SA970 lo aconseja El Dr. Jagodic y lo he visto montado en algún amplificador de calidad del que ahora no me acuerdo, el 2SA872 y terminado en “A” para más tensión, lo he visto en algunos Crown y el 2SA1016 y terminado en “K” para más tensión, está en los Rotel que hay en el foro. 

Creo que todos tienen buena “carta de presentación” y no tienes que cambiar nada, los he utilizado los tres en el Sigma.* La cuestión esta en la calidad de los que consigas.* 

En cuanto a los reemplazos de los MJ340/350 hay unos que son difíciles (o imposible) de conseguir por lo menos aquí y que son los ideales para el Sigma según Jagodic, tambien los fabrica o fabricaba Sanyo: 2SA1407 y 2SC3601. Los puedes conseguir por ebay mas caros que un transistor de potencia y sin garantía de calidad.

Los que tu comentas 2SA1381 2SC 3503,  Fairchil fabrica el KSA1381 KSC3503.
  Pero si los hace como los reemplazos de los MJ340/350    KSE340/350 mejor olvidarse.


----------



## cantoni11 (Nov 5, 2015)

Gracias Quercus ,siempre atento .Te comento ya probe dos de las tres opciones ,todos apaareados .Los 2sa970 y los 2sa872  . subjetividad de por medio me gusto mas el segundo 2SA872 (hitachi) .Noto mas definicion en alta y media frecuencia y sonido mas limpio.Hay que destacar que los 2SA872 son de hfe alto 540...en cambio los 2SA970 que me enviaron son los GR que va de200 a400 hfe ...Te pregunto que importancia tiene la hfe en los circuitos ¿ y porque conviene elelgir siempre los de mayor hfe ,implica mejor calidad de audio ??

Me falta probar el 2sa1016 pero toy medio desaminado , hfe "F" o sea de baja HFE(160-320) y no son K alta tension .Saludos

pd: Quercus estuve mirado el diagrama viejo del sigma(solo los dos tr de entrada son 2sa970,yo cambie los cuatro ..hay que cambiar solos dos de entrada??)


----------



## Quercus (Nov 6, 2015)

Hola cantoni.

Como te decía, aunque son transistores de muy similares características, influye mucho la calidad con la que se consiguen. Si los 2SA872 son los que más te “llenan” pues adelante con ellos.

La explicación *técnica* sobre la relación directa entre *ganancia y calidad de sonido* no se decírtela. Esperemos que alguien con conocimientos nos lo explique. Solo sé, porque es lo que siempre, acertado o no, he leído y escuchado, que dentro de los parámetros que marca el Datasheet, son mejores los de mayor ganancia, como has comentado. 

Y esto, en mis compras de este tipo de transistores pequeños, *CASI SIEMPRE* se ha correspondido con:
  -Los que vienen a granel sueltos, con las patas rectas (como los de tu foto) son por lo  general de menor ganancia más disparejos y los habituales que  consigo.
  -En cambio, los que vienen pegados en rollo, con las patas exteriores arqueadas *siempre* son de mayor ganancia muy parejos entre sí y más difíciles de conseguir.

Hace unos años compre 10,  2SA872 de los que vienen en rollo, su ganancia está entre 396 y 410 (4% de diferencia y buena ganancia) los que se ven debajo del medidor, dos de ellos están montados en el Sigma de 1 pareja de salida que _postee_, quedo con un OffSet casi perfecto. *Alguna culpa* junto con las resistencias metal film, debieron tener los 2SA872 en esa medida.



Después compre 30 más (los que se ven apareados y empaquetados de a dos) la diferencia de ganancia no está mal entre 202 y 250, al ser tantos quedaron muy parejos. Como no me gustaban nada, coloqué dos de estos últimos con una diferencia de 2% de ganancia en el mismo Sigma para probar,  el Offset cuando se estabilizo, dio más de 25mV  ¿Que puedo pensar de estos transistores…? Pues lo que te decía al principio, influye mucho lo que consigues, estos últimos, por lo menos los que yo consigo, son de inferior calidad, comparados con los otros…

En cuanto a los transistores que has cambiado, no hacía falta como ves en el esquema.


----------



## chinoelvago (Nov 6, 2015)

hola quercus 10 que lindo juguete jaaj como se llama ese medidor de ganancia de transistores esta muy bueno ..gracias


----------



## Quercus (Nov 7, 2015)

Hola chinoelvago, es un analizador de Transistores, Mosfet y Diodos además mide el ESR de los condensadores electrolíticos. 

  Quise hacer el que esta posteado aqui con ATMega, tengo prácticamente terminado hasta un nuevo PCB, el que traía no me gustaba, estaba averiguando circuito y programa para quemar el ATMega, pues no me sirve el de los PIC y de casualidad me hablaron de estos módulos ya montados. Salen por un precio parecido a hacerlos uno mismo o quizás más barato, sin contar con el circuito para quemar el ATMega y pedí uno y varias pinzas mini. 

  Lo tengo como un mes y funciona muy bien, esperemos que siga así.

2015 LCD 12864 MEGA328 Transistor Tester Diode Triode Capacitance LCR ESR Meter | eBay


----------



## tito addur (Jul 19, 2016)

Hola Quercus, quisiera realizar el proyecto del sigma pero no se cual es la versión definitiva con todas las mejoras, ya que después que armaste la primera el autor te envió el esquema mejorado pero luego descarge un pdf que dice sigma IV con solo una pareja y en el esquema aparecen 2 parejas con 2sk135/2sj50, ademas nuevamente estan los bc556 a la entrada y no los 2sa970. Te cuento que mi intención es hacer la plaqueta para 2 parejas de transistores a la salida con 2sj162/2sk1058, pero por cuestiones de dinero comenzar montando solo una pareja y luego adicionar la restante, ademas cuento con una fuente 50v 0 50v ya rectificada. Que esquema me recomendas?


----------



## Quercus (Jul 19, 2016)

Hola tito addur, bienvenido al foro.

  La versión IV es una versión que ensamblo un amigo del Dr. Jagodic, para utilizar condensadores de 63V  que son bastante más baratos que los de 100V aconsejados para las primeras versiones de este amplificador, en el que se aconsejaba  ±75V. 

  Los  PCB’s  que hay publicados son del segundo esquema con dos parejas y del IV con solo una. 
  La primera versión que yo monte, está basada en el primer esquemático y la hice funcionar con algo más de ±50V. Quede estusiasmado con el sonido. Despues he montado la segunda versión en este amplificador:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/6/1/3/5/dos_sigma_mas_p68.jpg

  Y funciona con ±73V aprox.  La diferencia con la primera y con la tercera es minima, algún cambio de valor, menos tensión y algún condensador. Lo he probado con ±28V ±50V y ±72V sin ningun problema.

  Seria la ideal para montar, colocándole solo una pareja y mas adelante colocarle la otra.

*Pero hay un problema y GORDO*, los Mosfet de salida deben estar apàreados y para eso, o tienes mucha suerte y comprando las 4 parejas puedes aparearlos 2 a 2 ó tienes que comprar algunos mas y seleccionarlos. 

  Como son baratos compras 8 o diez parejas y seleccionas.

  Consejo:

  Si lo vas a alimentar con ±50V solamente, monta la versión IV con una pareja y ponle un buen disipador, no vas a tener problemas, si no ya sabes  8/10 parejas… o lotería…
  ¿En cuanto a los BCxxx   2sc/2saxxx que problema tienes?


----------



## tito addur (Jul 19, 2016)

Lo que me llamo la atención es que en el sigma IV me encontré con varios capacitores de 1000uf, se cambiaron los mosfet de salida por 2sj50/2sk135 y se pusieron bcxxx en lugar de 2saxxx. Cual es la ventaja de esta configuración con respecto a la propuesta por el autor. Adjunto el circuito al que me refiero


----------



## Quercus (Jul 19, 2016)

Los Mosfet, son de parecidas características a los 2sk1058_2SJ162 pero de diferente encapsulado, para utilizarlos habría que hacer un PCB especifico, pues en este tipo de amplificador es muy mala idea cablearlos/alambrarlos, como prefieras.

  En cuanto a los transistores,  los Toshiba son específicos y por tanto superiores  para audio, pero aquí  llega una de las palabras preferidas del maestro Fogonazo,  _“depende”._

  Depende de lo que consigas, pues muchas veces consigues transistores teóricamente inferiores, pero de mucha mayor calidad. Así que, tú decides…

  Además de esto estoy seguro de que a oído, son contados los privilegiados que distinguen uno del otro.


----------



## foro666 (Ago 6, 2018)

Hola.

          Para quien desee realizar el circuito y no gastarse, o no poder encontrar los transistores de salida, los he cambiado por hexfet. He realizado un hibrido entre el sigma y el epsilon. 

         Lo he tenido funcionando durante mas de 6 horas seguidas a un cierto volumen y aunque se ha templado, no se ha calentado en exceso.

        Suena muy bien. No hace ruido al conectarlo y apagarlo. Me ha dado una tension de salida con la entrada cortocircuitada de 16mv y le he puesto una corriente de reposo de algo más de 60 miliamperios. Alimentandolo con 33v 0v  -33v


         Resumiendo he cambiado los  MJE  por los BD139 y BD140,  y he colocado el bias del epsilon en el sigma, para poder poner Hexfet, es decir, colocar el irfp510.

 

       Ahora intentaré hacer un amplificador completo con dos etapas de estas.


----------



## Anapoliotakis (Dic 25, 2022)

b
Buenas noches desde Grecia.
Leí en el foro sobre Sigma y lo encontré interesante para una nueva versión.
No he hecho ninguna otra construcción con estos Mosfets.
Por favor, quisiera el conocimiento de quienes lo han construido y lo operan.
Para comenzar la construcción.
Gracias.

Perdón por la traducción, no se español.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2022)

Anapoliotakis dijo:


> b
> Buenas noches desde Grecia.
> Leí en el foro sobre Sigma y lo encontré interesante para una nueva versión.
> No he hecho ninguna otra construcción con estos Mosfets.
> ...



Ningún diseño del  Dr Borivoje Jagodic te defraudará, este es uno de los mas sencillos, pero no por eso de menor calidad.
Tienes la opinión, muy favorable, de Quercus, miembro de la comunidad que lo armó con su propio diseño de placa. 

La traducción es muy correcta.







						Amplificador Sigma, esquema y reemplazo de par de salida
					

Hola señores: He estado buscando por mucho tiempo un circuito de "altísima calidad" tal cual me lo tradujo un vecino de este autor, muy reconocido en el DIYAudio por cierto.   http://bas.elitesecurity.org/mojiprojekti1.html  Para Buenos Aires, estos transistores son muy comunes y baratos de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Amplificador Sigma, esquema y reemplazo de par de salida
					

Hola señores: He estado buscando por mucho tiempo un circuito de "altísima calidad" tal cual me lo tradujo un vecino de este autor, muy reconocido en el DIYAudio por cierto.   http://bas.elitesecurity.org/mojiprojekti1.html  Para Buenos Aires, estos transistores son muy comunes y baratos de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Anapoliotakis (Dic 28, 2022)

Quercus dijo:


> Bueno  amigos, me puse en contacto con el Dr. Boriboje jagodic y el hizo algo mucho mejor que darme permiso para publicar mi pcb, me mando los archivos oficiales  del Sigma como regalo para el foro con la única condición de que sean *para uso particular, nunca comercial.*  Este está mejorado,  veo diferencias en varios componentes. También me dejo un enlace  por si a alguien le interesa un previo de alta calidad para el sigma:
> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/FlatBTeng.html
> 
> *Quiero darle  las gracias en nombre del foro *
> ...


Buenos días desde GRECIA
una pregunta más, ¿debo hacer la construcción exactamente como está en esta publicación?
Pondré la bobina con la resistencia y los fusibles fuera del tablero.
al final se hará una prueba con el osciloscopio y el generador y si se necesita algún cambio se hará.
la fuente de poder que tengo lista es +65 0 --65 volts

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2022)

Anapoliotakis dijo:


> Buenos días desde GRECIA


Buenos días


Anapoliotakis dijo:


> una pregunta más, ¿debo hacer la construcción exactamente como está en esta publicación?


Sería lo mas conveniente que respetes al máximo lo publicado


Anapoliotakis dijo:


> Pondré la bobina con la resistencia y los fusibles fuera del tablero.


No hay inconveniente.


Anapoliotakis dijo:


> al final se hará una prueba con el osciloscopio y el generador y si se necesita algún cambio se hará.


El osciloscopio *NO *es la herramienta adecuada para realizar el ajuste, que solo es uno, de la corriente de reposo.
Mira en este tema como poner en marcha y ajustar la etapa de potencia.






						Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas
					

Pequeño tutorial de cómo poner en funcionamiento (O volver a poner en funcionamiento) y ajustar una etapa de salida y NO morir ni matar (A la etapa) en el intento.  Esto es aplicable a etapas con componentes discretos (Transistores) pero los consejos se pueden aplicar también a etapas con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				






Anapoliotakis dijo:


> la fuente de poder que tengo lista es +65 0 --65 volts


Creo que NO deberías tener inconvenientes


----------



## Anapoliotakis (Dic 29, 2022)

Buenos días desde GRECIA
Gracias Fogonazo por las respuestas
Respeto lo escrito en el foro, por eso quiero construir este amplificador.
He construido amplificadores con lámparas, transistores y mosfet.
ahora quería algo mejor, así que pregunté con qué versión continuar.
Con el osciloscopio puedo ver la calidad , lo que el oido no puede oir
Quizás con la traducción las palabras no sean correctas.


----------

